# Quiero hacer una planta para carro de 1000w de 4 canales



## carlospava88 (Jun 3, 2009)

hola
nesecito el esquema de una planta de 1000w o de 1200w pra un bajo de 1000w unas tortas de 850w y uns twitter de 250w
entonces quiero que me mueva eso al 100% 
es para un radio sony xplod 
gracias


----------



## lobito (Jun 3, 2009)

Te refieres a 1000w por canal?
No es eso una burrada para un coche?
En todo caso, lo mas seguro es que necesites un convertidor cc cc de unos 70 v supongo, lo que complica el montaje bastante.
Pero esto creo que te puede guiar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21390.html


----------



## carlospava88 (Jun 3, 2009)

no divididos los 1000w en los 3 o 4 canales que tenga gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

Empezà con algo más chico, no es fácil lo que querés.
Cual es tu nivel de conocimientos de Electronica?


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jun 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Empezà con algo más chico, no es fácil lo que querés.
> Cual es tu nivel de conocimientos de Electronica?





no a de ser mucho por lo que está pidiendo


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 3, 2009)

amigo tu sabes lo que son 1.000W? estas pidiendo demaciado...la gente esta segada por los valores que dicen las potencias comerciales


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

Los 1000W en un auto no es engaño comercial, yo en mi Berlingo por ej tengo 850 Rms...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Amigo, el dinero que gastarás elaborando el amplificadorfiador y la fuente SMPS es casi agual al producto de marca ya terminado.

Hablamos de transistores de potencia mandados a pedir (si por tus alrededores solo venden cosas piratas), nucleo de ferrita, mosfets de conmutacion... En fin, vendría saliendo lo mismo. Habria que evaluar los costos y tu experimentacion en la electronica.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Genio (Jun 5, 2009)

Deberias de experimental por amplificador de bajas potencias


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 5, 2009)

Hay que darle un diseño de 1000W PMPO para que empieze


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jun 5, 2009)

[quote="fernandoae"l, yo en mi Berlingo por ej tengo 850 Rms...[/quote]

tendremos que darle otro a fernando por que con esa potencia en el auto pronto quedara sordo. a no ser que use tapones en sus oidos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2009)

Recomiendo, un TDA2003.

Si todo sale bien...

TDA2005

Si ya sos groso armando amplificador... Acá esta uno de 100W como para estar al dia https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16559.html

Saludos.


----------

